
It’s time to say goodbye - chrisacky
https://blog.do.com/
======
javajosh
So, I'll take the domain if you don't want it anymore...

~~~
mistercow
I was just wondering how much less time a website owner will be willing to
stick it out on a sinking business for each additional dollar of domain name
value. It's got to be a lot more tempting to bail on a site when it means you
can sell "do.com" than if the site is "PeanutsForUglyDonkeys.com".

~~~
Zancarius
I daresay I'm not all that surprised your domain suggestion was registered
today.

~~~
mistercow
Ha! I was secretly hoping that I'd cost the owner of some bot a wasted
registration fee. Now let's all go visit so that they project a profit before
the refund grace period ends.

~~~
kibbleznbits
No it was manually registered. I'd had a few beers while lurking on HN and the
name seemed hilarious. I've sobered up now. It's still hilarious. Thanks.

~~~
Zancarius
You're the culprit?

My hope that I'll see a really ugly donkey being fed peanuts as a large
background image suddenly grows brighter!

~~~
kibbleznbits
This is one of those moments where I'm _almost_ tempted to spend the 10K hours
I need to learn to draw. Almost. But then I invariably head to Google image
search.

~~~
Zancarius
Google image search is a superior solution in this case!

I could've sworn I had saved or bookmarked the perfect donkey picture, too.
It's a pity I can't seem to find it right now.

------
ChikkaChiChi
Do is Done.

Thanks, Salesforce! Your purchase of Manymoon and subsequent shutdown of it
instills Google-like levels of confidence in your product offerings!

~~~
rhizome
Salesforce is under zero pressure to care what anybody outside of it's
extremely profitable walled garden thinks.

~~~
amplification
Is Salesforce extremely profitable?

[http://beta.fool.com/boriskabinov/2012/08/13/will-
salesforce...](http://beta.fool.com/boriskabinov/2012/08/13/will-salesforce-
ever-make-profit/8950/)

[http://www.informationweek.com/software/enterprise-
applicati...](http://www.informationweek.com/software/enterprise-
applications/salesforcecom-revenues-surge-but-should/240142626)

Looks like the answer is... not yet. (maybe never?)

~~~
rhizome
Hah, good point. I forgot about reality! Can we say "lucrative?" There are
certainly some houses being bought with SF dollars.

------
gesman
To DO:

You don't need to _do_ anything. Your domain name will pull seven figures+
without you .... doing anything :)

~~~
mamatta
Salesforce (the company behind do.com) is notorious for buying 2-4 letter
domains. I'm sure they'll find another way to use it a few years from now.

~~~
ErikAugust
Data.com comes to mind.

~~~
mamatta
Do.com, Desk.com, Social.com, Work.com, Force.com, Data.com

Quite the list.

------
latraveler
Thats an odd bit of news. I'm in the CRM market
([http://www.radiumcrm.com](http://www.radiumcrm.com)) and as a competitor I
always admired the product. It was a very clean UI, had some nice features and
was a good complement to the behemoth that is Salesforce. I can't imagine why
they would shut it down.

~~~
lipanski
I can only agree. Do had a really clean, intuitive design. I didn't used it on
a daily basis, but - just like latraveler - I was checking out the competition
for my company's product a couple of years ago. Out of all the todo list apps
I signed up for (and hell, there sure is a lot to choose from), Do was
actually the easiest one to use, basically everything was where I expected it
to be. It had the perfect balance between the Basecamp feature-rich but
complex UI and the glamorous but over-simplified Wunderlist.

Also they must have payed a fortune for their domain, Salesforce probably
intends to reuse it soon.

------
elias12
Their introduction video has the right context...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pN2OYy0_ok&feature=player_e...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pN2OYy0_ok&feature=player_embedded)

------
ihaveajob
But you can still get hired there :)
[https://do.com/jobs](https://do.com/jobs)

------
akadien
What does Do do?

~~~
CamperBob2
You can do anything you want at do.com.

The impossible is not a barrier at do.com.

Welcome to do.com.

~~~
otterley
I thought that was zombo.com.

------
ballard
Shutdown stories are a braggart form of "fuck you." Early adopters just have
to be careful not to rely on ventures by founders that have a history of
creating a little value only to throw it all away later.

For the Nth time, for unsold ventures, don't just shutdown if you get bored of
something, find a buyer! Not only might this make you some money, it may also
salvage your rep for not being someone that abandons their base mercurially.

------
aegirth
I'm a Salesforce admin and I never understood why Salesforce didn't do more to
integrate Do into their platform. The only thing they did was a half-assed
AppExchange app which was nearly useless and had no direct integration with
the core functionality (why have a collaboration platform if you can't feed it
into your organization's data?). Then again, they probably just bought it
mainly for the domain name.

------
ChrisCinelli
If you have a good idea about what to do with the do.com name, maybe they will
give it to you if you partecipate to their $1M first price hackathon ;-)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614973)

------
ChrisCinelli
The video they used for launch was great!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7myUgmtFPkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7myUgmtFPkc)

------
janlukacs
If you're looking for an alternative check out Paymo 3.0 (shameless plug) -
we've just entered public beta: [http://www.paymo.biz/blog/paymo-3-0-beta-is-
here/](http://www.paymo.biz/blog/paymo-3-0-beta-is-here/)

------
collyw
Sorry, a bit off topic, but am I the only one that finds that webpage really
horrible to look at? The background makes me think I have a dirty screen. I
find it quite unpleasant to look at.

~~~
lot49a
Lucky for you, you won't have to look at it ever again.

------
billiam
It's not do.com, it's doh.com.

------
mcpherson
You can always switch to getblimp.com. (Shameless plug by a cofounder).

------
jtemplin
Asana is poised to own the task management space.

~~~
simonswords82
We've had to use asana for a particular customer project recently and it's
really not that great. For me trello is a far better implementation of task
management.

------
digitalmaster
Opensource source code??

------
aabalkan
Was this Any.do or not?

~~~
rsamvit
No, Any.do is a different company

------
filipmares
do NOT

~~~
filipmares
downvoting?!?!? no one likes Yoda? [http://listdose.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/Yoda.jpg](http://listdose.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/Yoda.jpg)

~~~
eli
Pun and joke threads are discouraged on HN.

~~~
pmelendez
Can we give the guy a break on a Friday night? Just letting his post die
without upvotes is enough for him to get the idea

------
marincounty
I've never been to saleforce.toobig, but they are already irritating? Buying
up this, and that, and closing them down.

